# truth about you



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)

_I´m fat.

Not really fat but I have 16% of body fat. I workout like 3 times a week, my diet is fairly good but I don´t look or act like a bodybuilder and I am weak compared to most of you. I do have some knowledge on training and diet that gives me what I want, since I don´t have money for supplements/PH or anabolics I don´t even learn about it. That is the truth, I never stated otherwise and everybody knows about it. 

I am just bringing this up due to what happened to SF and because I have over 6000 posts and newbies think that means something. Guess what, it doesn´t mean anything. 
Is there anything you want to confess? 

I´m one tall good looking bastard though.  :bounce:_


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Look how many posts I have. I know less than you but I still mess with Newbies, LOL


----------



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)

_Yeah, don´t get me wrong rock I am always there to make some smartass comment to newbies.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well that's what IM is for right?!?!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm addicted to women.  I guess I just want what I can't have 


I"m fat too


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to women.  I guess I just want what I can't have


So your homosexual?!? Are you John H?!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

no, i'm just an unlucky hetro


----------



## Vieope (Dec 12, 2004)

_Are women giving you a hard time Luke? _


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

It's Lis. She's playing with him again. Poor Luke...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"m fat too


If your fat then I'm obese. Oh, well I guess I am obese LOL. But you are far from fat!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rock's obese


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm now depressed. I just looked at my photo of a couple of years ago and realize that I've slipped a lot.  Sure I'm stronger than what I used to be, and there is still a little bit of abs, but there is a new ring around the waist to go with it 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/496/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

O, shut up will!  You're just fishing for compliments


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2004)

I *am *Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t look or act like a bodybuilder and I am weak compared to most of you. _


Yeah...but you do have that S. American accent thing going for you....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I"m fat too





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> If your fat then I'm obese. Oh, well I guess I am obese LOL. But you are far from fat!



ok...I'm gona have to ask u two gentlemen to kindly STFU...I"m 208 and around 20 - 21% bf? I'm afraid to tape and find out...
If i didn't have the upper body I do...I'd look like a bowling pin...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

You need to shut up too MIKE


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

oh well see my last post in fascinating facts...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh well see my last post in fascinating facts...


Great!  Thanks alot.  Now I have another truth to tell about myself.  I've got a serious hard on


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

truthfully, that sounds nice.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

(speachless)  - truth


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

she has that effect on us, mere mortals, eh?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she has that effect on us, mere mortals, eh?


(.....)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 12, 2004)

what happened to sf


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...I'm gona have to ask u two gentlemen to kindly STFU...I"m 208 and around 20 - 21% bf? I'm afraid to tape and find out...
> If i didn't have the upper body I do...I'd look like a bowling pin...


Well I'm 220 at 20%bf, so I'm fatter!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

yep...I will agree...

howdy ROck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey there Mike! What's up buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

well...me..for about 5 more minutes..then I am outta here..bed is calling..took shot of Nyquil..(luv tat stuff) and I will be in dream land real quick like and in a hurry..


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

The truth about me..........uh, I don't really know anymore!  I just got started back to hard core lifting after about a year layoff due to injury.  I'm 5`10", 225lbs, bf?..probably somewhere between 10 and 15.  I still did some cardio.  I havn't maxed yet, I'm waiting untill the first of the year for that.  I've still lifted in the past year, but only to maintain.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm listening to frank sinatra


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

*Mack The Knife*

*Oh, the shark, babe, has such teeth, dear*
*And it shows them pearly white*
*Just a jackknife has old MacHeath, babe*
*And he keeps it ??? ah ??? out of sight.*

*Ya know when that shark bites, with his teeth, babe*
*Scarlet billows start to spread*
*Fancy gloves, though, wears old MacHeath, babe*
*So there???s nevah, nevah a trace of red.*

*Now on the sidewalk ??? uuh, huh ??? whoo ??? sunny mornin??? ??? uuh, huh** Lies a body just oozin' life ??? eeek!*
*And someone???s sneakin' ???round the corner*
*Could that someone be Mack the Knife?*

*A-there's a tugboat ??? huh, huh, huh ??? *
*down by the river don???tcha know*
*Where a cement bag???s just a'droopin' on down*
*Oh, that cement is just, it's there for the weight, dear*
*Five'll get ya ten old Macky???s back in town.*

*Now, d'ja hear ???bout Louie Miller?*
*He disappeared, babe*
*After drawin' out all his hard-earned cash*
*And now MacHeath spends just like a sailor*
*Could it be our boy's done somethin' rash?*

*Now ??? Jenny Diver ??? ho, ho ??? yeah ??? Sukey Tawdry **Ooh ??? Miss Lotte Lenya and old Lucy Brown *
*Oh, the line forms on the right, babe*
*Now that Macky???s back in town.*

*Aah ??? I said Jenny Diver ??? whoa ??? Sukey Tawdry** Look out to Miss Lotte Lenya and old Lucy Brown*
*Yes, that line forms on the right, babe** Now that Macky???s back in town ??? *

*Look out ??? old Macky is back!!*









*this Frank Sinatra shit is more violent than rap*


----------



## Newt (Dec 13, 2004)

He rocks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

oops this goes here.

New York, New York.

New york, new york

Start spreading the news, I???m leaving today
I want to be a part of it - new york, new york
These vagabond shoes, are longing to stray
Right through the very heart of it - new york, new york

I wanna wake up in a city, that doesn???t sleep
And find I???m king of the hill - top of the heap

These little town blues, are melting away
I???ll make a brand new start of it - in old new york
If I can make it there, I???ll make it anywhere
It???s up to you - new york, new york

New york, new york
I want to wake up in a city, that never sleeps
And find I???m a number one top of the list, king of the hill
A number one

These little town blues, are melting away
I???m gonna make a brand new start of it - in old new york
And if I can make it there, I???m gonna make it anywhere

It up to you - new york new york

New york


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow, how did you know I was listening to Mack the Knife?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

who is SF and what happened to him?  I know we've lost some members because of lies of where they work and stuff and it all blew up when we found out the truth.  

my story goes like this:

in my teens my friends and I were getting into benching and such because that's what you do in high school- the whole "coolness" hierarchy, you had to be buff to be cool.  Plus we learned about this "incredible" new supplement that was "almost as good as steroids without all the negative side effects" when paired with something or another lots of protein drinks.  That's how I found musclemag.  
Eventually I became friends with most of the crowd there and gradually my requests for knowledge became fewer and fewer until I was just the perverted kid with a pissing fixation that maybe if you just ignore him he'll go away.  My how the times have changed.  
So eventually we all migrated here, to IM.com.  By this time I'm happily settled in a home with tit and haven't been motivated to keep lifting.  We've been living the college life pretty much living off of pizzas, sodas, chinese food, and when we have the oppurtunity, beer.  Granted, in the past few years I have had spurts where I would hit the gym, mainly last summer because tit and I were visiting our different homes for the summer and I had little else to do.  Neither of us are fat by any means, but the pizzas are certainly taking us places we don't want to be, so about a week ago she started a new weight loss program and I'm being dragged down with he... I mean being supportive and eating healthy alongside her 

So I probably shouldn't be at a bodybuilding board considering all this.  I'm a twig compared to any given poster here.  However, in my time here I can't help but pick up lots of knowledge about lifting and dieting, although I think I've forgotten everything I once knew about supps.  So in that sense I've certainly gained something from it being a bodybuilding forum and not like a Smurf's fanclub forum.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2004)

I haven't touched my weight bench in 8 month's, I'm so ashamed.  I think I burnt out by pushing myself too hard.  Not to worry I've been feeling the itch to get back, I go through these phases where I lift steadily for a year or 2 and then break for 6 to 9 month's.  This time I can't get so damned hyped like I did a year ago.  That's my problem I get so intense on things that I lose interest after a while, I have to work on pacing myself instead of instant gratification.


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O, shut up will!  You're just fishing for compliments


 Nope, that is the picture that is making me depressed. I have a good 25 pounds of blubber on that now.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

ah yes, the classic IT pic


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll trade you


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> ah yes, the classic IT pic


 How many times has that been mutilated with photo edit?


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'll trade you


Okay, but that means you get the little wiener schnitzle too 







Why the hell am I saying this?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

between your head, mine, dero's, and albob's there was no telling who's who for quite some time


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Why the hell am I saying this?


becaus you love the punishment


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Could be


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Okay, but that means you get the little wiener schnitzle too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ahhhh, you're german too!


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Well ya I am, but how the hell did you know that?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Magic


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

actually, i'm romanian  

My dad's dad came over from Transylvania


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

It was the use of 'schnitzle' wasn't it?


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> actually, i'm romanian



That's good  At first I thought you were French


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

NO!    It was magic


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO!    It was magic


 Must be that weird Transylvanian shit


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> That's good  At first I thought you were French


 
 even I would hate me if I were french...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Must be that weird Transylvanian shit


I'm allergic to fresh garlic


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> even I would hate me if I were french...


Okay  but you do kinda make people think you are with your sig
"Farò l'amore dolce voi dal camino e li bacio dappertutto."
isn't that french?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> It was the use of 'schnitzle' wasn't it?


And the "little wiener", good thing I have some black genes 

"I got 91% white genes, but my dick ain't one."


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Okay  but you do kinda make people think you are with your sig
> "Farò l'amore dolce voi dal camino e li bacio dappertutto."
> isn't that french?


Italian


----------



## irontime (Dec 13, 2004)

Oops, the "l'amore" thing kinda threw me off


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And the "little wiener", good thing I have some black genes
> 
> "I got 91% white genes, but my dick ain't one."


So, you're 9% larger than the avg. white dude?  


YOU>>>>  lucky BITCH!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Truth is I am a bad person.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

we know


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Why are you a bad person PreMier?  
What did you do?_


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> we know


 



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why are you a bad person PreMier?
> What did you do?_



I abandoned someone in a time of need.. betrayal.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 13, 2004)

_Tell us about it. _


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Oops, the "l'amore" thing kinda threw me off


that's what u get for dropping out of college...Einstein...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2004)

OK so this is like a free tell all and no one is going to know kinda thing right?

 As long as nobody will ever know I will confes.  I shot JR.  And Jimmy Hoffa. 

 OK I feel better now.

 Thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Italian


ok i found an italian to english translator that says your siggy says this

"I will everywhere make the sweet love you from the fireplace and them
kiss."


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> OK so this is like a free tell all and no one is going to know kinda thing right?
> 
> As long as nobody will ever know I will confes.  I shot JR.  And Jimmy Hoffa.
> 
> ...


Dam, BC...we are aging ourselves...
I rented a move a couple years ago....Dragon heart II...
I asked the high school aged kid..how can there be a Dragon Heart II...when they killed the last dragon in th first one? Was it like a dream, like how someone shot JR?

<Blank face>
um...JR Ewing? Dallas? Longest running prime time drama on TV?

"Um...I think my FATHER used to watch that show"
I just took my movie, hung my head and left...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ok i found an italian to english translator that says your siggy says this
> 
> "I will everywhere make the sweet love you from the fireplace and them
> kiss."


 
  It does?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It does?


 
what does it really say? the translation is strange but headed in the right direction.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what does it really say? the translation is strange but headed in the right direction.


It's a secret  

nah, you pretty much got it


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 14, 2004)

hmmm what about me can i share?    i work out regularly, eat clean 99% of the time, and do have goals in sight. i dont care about competing or anything like that though. i didnt know anything a year ago but i have gained a ton of knowledge since joining IM. im taking a few weeks off though. i aint doin jack shit until jan.1


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2004)

Shaving this morning, I discovered an uncomfortable amount of hair growing out of my ears. 

I thought only old people like albob got that


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

TMI


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2004)

what's TMI?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 14, 2004)

_Too much information. _


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 14, 2004)

hey, I thought we were spillin our guts here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Everything in moderation busy    I can only handle so much


----------



## Vieope (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## trvlr70 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a terrible confession. In the last two weeks, I killed three squirrels and a possum. I have  a ridiculous amount of squirrels living in my yard. The epic numbers have destoyed my lawn and flower beds. I have two huge red oaks, which produce lots and lots of acorns, which is why they love my yard.  I borrowed a trap from the humane society to catch them. It worked. However, you have to drive 30 minutes away to release them or they will find there way back. Well, the cage didn't fit in my trunk and the animals would have ripped the leather car seats to threads. So, I drowed them by throwing the cage in a trash can full of water. I know they are just rodents, but I feel horrible. I'm an animal serial killer.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

_They're coming for you Barbara _


----------



## trvlr70 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> _They're coming for you Barbara _


 I recognize that quote, but I cannot recall?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dam, BC...we are aging ourselves...
> I rented a move a couple years ago....Dragon heart II...
> I asked the high school aged kid..how can there be a Dragon Heart II...when they killed the last dragon in th first one? Was it like a dream, like how someone shot JR?
> 
> ...


  I recalled this from a while back on another forum and thought it might make you feel better Burner ... 




			
				From Copperhead.cc a direcway user's forum said:
			
		

> Interesting facts:
> The people who started college this fall across the nation were born in 1985.
> They have no meaningful recollection of the Reagan era and did not know he had ever been shot.
> They were barely out of diapers when the Persian Gulf War was waged.
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

trvlr70 said:
			
		

> I have a terrible confession. In the last two weeks, I killed three squirrels and a possum. I have  a ridiculous amount of squirrels living in my yard. The epic numbers have destoyed my lawn and flower beds. I have two huge red oaks, which produce lots and lots of acorns, which is why they love my yard.  I borrowed a trap from the humane society to catch them. It worked. However, you have to drive 30 minutes away to release them or they will find there way back. Well, the cage didn't fit in my trunk and the animals would have ripped the leather car seats to threads. So, I drowed them by throwing the cage in a trash can full of water. I know they are just rodents, but I feel horrible. I'm an animal serial killer.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I recalled this from a while back on another forum and thought it might make you feel better Burner ...


thanks....now I suddenly feel the need to sit down and take some geritol..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks....now I suddenly feel the need to sit down and take some geritol..


 Who was the first Pres you voted for Burner?  Mine was Ronnie ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well...I did NOT vote for slick willie....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


 

Hey Luke.............  linge-mi pizda


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Luke............. linge-mi pizda


Hey Min0............ semi linen pizda to you too


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Min0............ semi linen pizda to you too


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I see


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

trvlr70 said:
			
		

> I have a terrible confession. In the last two weeks, I killed three squirrels and a possum. I have a ridiculous amount of squirrels living in my yard. The epic numbers have destoyed my lawn and flower beds. I have two huge red oaks, which produce lots and lots of acorns, which is why they love my yard. I borrowed a trap from the humane society to catch them. It worked. However, you have to drive 30 minutes away to release them or they will find there way back. Well, the cage didn't fit in my trunk and the animals would have ripped the leather car seats to threads. So, I drowed them by throwing the cage in a trash can full of water. I know they are just rodents, but I feel horrible. I'm an animal serial killer.


call the humane society and have them pick up the trapped squirrels. all serial killers start out with animals i hear....

i used to run a boarding stable in mass. the squirrels would get in the horse's grain there were a lot of them too an infestation. one day my doberman Axis cornered one, he wouldn't have hurt it he was just curious, the thing bit him and it was hanging off his face. i gave my hubby permission to start shooting them that morning. i can see how drowning them would make you feel worse tho. seriously at least if you call the humane society to pick them up you will know you tried.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2004)

n you two, mino n luke, all this cocksucking is keeping me awake.... uh that didn't sound right...


----------



## trvlr70 (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> call the humane society and have them pick up the trapped squirrels. all serial killers start out with animals i hear....
> 
> i used to run a boarding stable in mass. the squirrels would get in the horse's grain there were a lot of them too an infestation. one day my doberman Axis cornered one, he wouldn't have hurt it he was just curious, the thing bit him and it was hanging off his face. i gave my hubby permission to start shooting them that morning. i can see how drowning them would make you feel worse tho. seriously at least if you call the humane society to pick them up you will know you tried.


Unfortunately, where I live, the Humane Society does not provide that service. I am trying to encourage a buddy of mine who owns a large piece of property to take them off my hands. It just got cold here, so maybe they will be going into hibernation. I really can't take the stress. I am a total animal lover.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

i love them too and the fat healthy ones around here are so fun to watch but guess what they don't hibernate... put an add in your local paper maybe someone will volunteer to do it. or put a tarp in your car under the cage....?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> n you two, mino n luke, all this cocksucking is keeping me awake.... uh that didn't sound right...


 
O god, so THAT's what that means.  


 You're disgusting min0


----------

